#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Μεταλλικά >  > > >  >  >  Βάσεις υποστυλωμάτων κοιλοδοκών (RHS/SHS/CHS)

## nicolas

Μπορείτε να με βοηθήσετε? 

Τι εφαρμόζω? EC3 - 1.8 κεφάλαιο 6 και 7 ? 

Τα παραδείγματα στο βιβλίο "ΣΙΔΗΡΕΣ ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΕΣ - παραδείγματα εφαρμογής του Ευρωκώδικα 3" των Βάγια, Ερμόπουλου, Ιωαννίδη που αφορούν εδράσεις διπλών ταυ ισχύουν και για SHS ?

Γενικά με τις εδράσεις υποστυλωμάτων τι ισχύει? Ισχύει το παράρτημα "L" του EC3 ή το προαναφερθέν EC3 - 1.8¨Σχεδιασμός κόμβων" ?

Τέλος για την μετωπική πλάκα ισχύουν  οι ελάχιστες αποστάσεις οπής κοχλία διαμέτρου d από άκρο  e1, e2 = 1,2d και 1,5d αντίστοιχα σύμφωνα με το κεφάλαιο 6.5, EC3 - 1.1 (6.5.1.2 - 6.5.1.3.) ?

----------


## nicolas

Καμιά πρόταση τότε? Εσύ τις εδράσεις των  διπλών ταυ με βάση τα παραδείγματα του EC3 τα επιλύεις? To Annex " L" έχει καταργηθεί ? Γενικά το τμήμα 1.8 του EC3 μου φαίνεται υπερβολικό και δύσχρηστο.

----------


## palex

nicolas, αυτα που ρωτας ενω είναι πολυ λογικά ερωτήματα, δυστυχως θα κανω μια αρνητική πρόβλεψη οτι θα παραμείνουν αναπάντητα ερωτήματα λόγω της μη ελεύθερης κυκλοφορίας των EC.
Νομικά μέχρι στιγμής το μόνο που ισχύει καταχυρωμένο με ΦΕΚ του Λαλιωτη είναι το ENV1993 τμήμα 1.1, ουτε 1.8 ουτε παραρτήματα τίποτα.
Πριν το ΦΕΚ του Λαλιώτη (Δ11Β/031/ΦΕΚΒ' 383/1996) υπήρχε η σύσταση με εγκύκλιο του ΥΠΕΧΩΔΕ Δ11β/91/20-12-95 για χρησιμοποίηση του ΕΝV1993 (EC3) συνολικά χωρίς να αναφέρεται σε τμήματά του.
Αργοτερα 2008 κυκλοφόρησε ενα ΦΕΚ 2692/31-12-08 προσωρινών συστάσεων (ΠΡΟΣΥ) το οποιο ανέβασα και περιμένει έγκριση στα downloads και διευκρινίζει για ότι δεν καλύπτεται απο εθνικούς κανονισμούς ποιος κανονισμός θα χρησιμοποιείται μέχρι την οριστική υιοθέτηση όλων των ΕC.
Tωρα εσυ το έχεις το 1.8 και όλα τα παραρτήματα ή οπως και εγω διαβάζεις τα λυμένα παραδείγματα;
Επι του πρακτέου εφαρμόζω ότι υποστηρίζει το προγραμμα μου δηλαδή δεν χρησιμοποιω καθόλου κοιλοδοκούς για συνδέσεις ροπής αφου δεν μπορώ να τις λύσω ούτε στο πρόγραμμα ούτε διαθέτω τους αντίστοιχους ΕC για επίλυση στο χέρι.
Εσυ εχεις λογισμικό που υποστηρίζει έδραση SHS και θες να το τσεκάρεις ή να λύσεις από την αρχή στο χέρι?
Επίσης αμα ψάξεις σε άλλα thread θα δείς ότι γενικώς ουτε θεωρητικά έχει λυθεί ακόμη το πρόβλημα των συνδέσεων ροπής κοιλοδοκών και δεν ξέρω κατα πόσο η έδραση τους καλύπτεται πλήρως και απο το 1.8.

----------

nicolas

----------


## cohat

Κοίτα το Cestruco το οποίο αναφέρει για τέτοιες συνδέσεις. Πρέπει να υπάρχει σε ψηφιακή μορφή στα downloads (βιβλίο για συνδέσεις μεταλλικών κατασκευών).

----------


## nicolas

Παιδιά ευχαριστώ. Ακόμη είμαι στην φάση της ανάλυσης δοκών και υποστυλωμάτων και δεν έχω φτάσει στις εδράσεις επομένως θα ασχοληθώ ξανά με το θέμα. Πάντως το robot που κατέβασα το trial δουλεύει μία χαρά τις εδράσεις των κοιλοδοκών σύμφωνα με EC3 , 1-8. Τα papers που μου παρέθεσες rigid joint είναι πολύ αναλυτικά. Κοίταξα λίγο το cestruco αλλά δεν κατάλαβα και πολλά.

----------


## Pappos

Παραθέτω μερικές εικόνες με βάσεις υποστυλωμάτων και ενισχύσεων από κοιλοδοκούς.



Η εικόνα είναι από

*Design Guide
For Fabrication, Assembly, and Erection of Hollow Section Structures*

D. Dutta, J Wardenier, N. Yeomans, K. Sakae, &#214;, Bucak, J. A. Packer

T&#220;V Verlag.

----------

iovo, nicolas, ppetros, Xάρης

----------

